# Two 622 problems so far



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

Well, I've had my 622 and 211 installed for about a week now. And I love the set-up, especially once I got my OTA hook-ups completed. 

However, yesterday I started to experience a couple of problems on the 622. I turned the unit on yesterday morning to watch a little HD on TV1, and the video was acting very strange - stuttering- missing frames about every 2-3 seconds. I tried different channels, all seemed to be suffering from the same symptom. I played back a recording and everything was fine. I checked things on the 211 and everything was fine also. I decided to reboot the 622 and the problem went away. (I wish I had checked TV2). 

Later in the evening, I was watching a movie and the sound started stuttering. Every 10 minutes or so the sound would cut out all together. I could bring it back by changing channels and coming back to the movie or by simply doing a 30 sec rewind. I decided to do a reboot and that fixed things for the rest of the night.

I haven't called dish or my local installer about this yet. I want to see if the issues continue and if there is any pattern to them. (such as using the PVR or something). I even thought at first that there might be a problem with the sat antenna or the switch as it was around 20 below here yesterday. But as i said, the 211 was working fine during all of this. I'm thinking it is probably a problem with the 622 itself.

I just wanted to get this out there to see if anyone else is having similiar issues.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

Cardini said:


> Well, I've had my 622 and 211 installed for about a week now. And I love the set-up, especially once I got my OTA hook-ups completed.
> 
> However, yesterday I started to experience a couple of problems on the 622. I turned the unit on yesterday morning to watch a little HD on TV1, and the video was acting very strange - stuttering- missing frames about every 2-3 seconds. I tried different channels, all seemed to be suffering from the same symptom. I played back a recording and everything was fine. I checked things on the 211 and everything was fine also. I decided to reboot the 622 and the problem went away. (I wish I had checked TV2).
> 
> ...


I am also having the jittering problem, rebooting the 622 is not working for me. I am also taking a wait and see attitude to see if others have this problem as well to see if maybe it will be a widespread issue.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I would suggest that both of you re-set your receivers (instructions are on page 113 of the nicely written manual).

Basically the re-set is like all the other receivers. On the ViP622 you press and hold the front panel POWER button until only the green TV1 indicator is lit. I have not had to do this yet so I don't know how long a re-boot takes but the manual says that it may take a few minutes and the receiver may need to download an updated program guide which takes about 5 minutes.

One thing that new ViP622 owners need to be aware of is that the 622 gives off quite a bit of heat and you need to have it in a place where that heat can escape. I wonder if the jittering could be a heat related problem.

If a re-set doesn't fix the problem, be sure to call DISH Tech Support and ask them to fill out a form to report the problem to Engineering. This is a new receiver and there are likely to be a few bugs. Reporting them directly to DISH will help get them resolved as soon as possible.


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

Any chance that some of you 622 owners could comment on the noise level associated with the receiver? I'm a bit concerned that if I have to move it out of my enclosed entertainment center (with an open back) to reduce heat related issues that it will be too noisy out in the open.

Thanks.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

The ViP is very quite most of the time. Every once in a while it does a "woose" sound (rush of air) which, I asume, is the fan. I haven't heard the fan that often but you really notice it when your are setting up the ViP622 (it does it several times during setup).


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

Bill R said:


> I would suggest that both of you re-set your receivers (instructions are on page 113 of the nicely written manual).
> 
> Basically the re-set is like all the other receivers. On the ViP622 you press and hold the front panel POWER button until only the green TV1 indicator is lit. I have not had to do this yet so I don't know how long a re-boot takes but the manual says that it may take a few minutes and the receiver may need to download an updated program guide which takes about 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply - I actually did a reset, not a reboot, sorry for the confusion on my part. I did consider heat as a potential source of the issue, however, the first time the problem manifestied itself was on the first power on of the day. And then once I had reset it, it no longer had an issue despite being on for sever hours. I'd also add that this morning after my original post the 622 powered on as it ahad all last week with no issues. Not ruling out heat, but so far the behaviour seems to make that less suspect.

As for the noise, no not a wimper except at the original power on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The fans kick into high gear when it is resetting or overheated. If you can keep the unit cool the only time you will hear the fan is possibly during it's nightly check for new software.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

They advised me that this was an identified issue and that they were writing new software to correct the issue. So take a look at your software version and keep checking to see if it gets updated and if the problem is corrected.

Another issue I have found is when you are watching a program that is still being recorded on TV1 and you are watching it on TV2, when you reached the "Live" portion of the recording the video locks up and sometimes this is when you will lose your sound as well. Tech Support also told me that they are working this issue as well.

It seems to me DISH rushed this into service and did not give it enough testing first. I have so far been rather disappointed and wished I had waited.:nono2:


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

If this is all it takes to make you disappointed, be glad you didn't buy a 921. You would've dropped into a fetal position.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well just so you know Oinkin.. Usually when Dish releases a recevier, updates after the intial release usually come quickly. It is a timing game, If you wait to long to get the software completely stable before opening the production gate the product will not hit the market as early as you would like. If you open the production gate and miss time when the software is fully baked, then you are either forced with letting it go out and hope that you can stabilize before the too many are out in the field or have a warehouse full of these units taking up inventory space. Inventory costs money. .. 

In the future, if you want to give your self a shot at software stability never be the first to receive new units. With Dish's deployement model it can be risky and you could feel a few lumps. Give it a few months to allow the software to stabilize. Even then, Dish does update and roll new features in and with each roll of the software you may take a stability hit. 

And :welcome_s I am sure your 622 will stabilize over time and this is what this forum is about. If you can reproduce a bug.. Post the steps in thread for others to try... E* employees do wonder around here looking for reports of issues or confirmation for what CSRs are reporting.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

OinkinOregon said:


> They advised me that this was an identified issue and that they were writing new software to correct the issue. So take a look at your software version and keep checking to see if it gets updated and if the problem is corrected.
> 
> Another issue I have found is when you are watching a program that is still being recorded on TV1 and you are watching it on TV2, when you reached the "Live" portion of the recording the video locks up and sometimes this is when you will lose your sound as well. Tech Support also told me that they are working this issue as well.
> 
> It seems to me DISH rushed this into service and did not give it enough testing first. I have so far been rather disappointed and wished I had waited.:nono2:


Thanks for the update.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

OinkinOregon said:


> It seems to me DISH rushed this into service and did not give it enough testing first.


Well that would be a first:hurah:


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

kmcnamara said:


> If this is all it takes to make you disappointed, be glad you didn't buy a 921. You would've dropped into a fetal position.


:lol: Yes, I bought the 921 in February of 2004 and it is very true.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

I've started to get some audio/recording problems with my 622 which appear to be solved when I do a soft reboot (Power Switch method.) Apparently, in my case it's somehow linked to pausing the picture and then moving ahead with some frequency (I was trying to take some screen shots of some HD material for a project I'm working on.) I noticed that this frequent use of the pause function caused the machine to start both audio and video stuttering.

Then I recorded "24" on Fox HD tonight and discovered that while it was recording I couldn't watch it (screen was black even though the DVD events guide showed that it was recording and the minutes indicator kept advancing.) I decided to wait until the program was over and found the program in HD wasn't viewable. I did a soft reset and the program magically appeared. The picture looked great but the sound was WAY out of sync by a couple of seconds. I'm not sure whether this was a 622 problem (the audio sync) or a FOX HD problem (this is the first FOX HD program I've recorded.)

Rebooting didn't correct the audio sync on the recording.

Later on in the evening I decided to record something else on FOX (not HD since that wasn't broadcasting at the time) and the recording, both picture and sound were fine. Also, when I record HD source material on the 622 from other sources (not FOX HD) it works fine.

Related to the problem in this thread or something else?

Comments?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

sounds like a glitch from when you saw the problems start. I'd have waited for a commercial to start, kicked in the soft reboot and hoped the 622 can reboot fully during a commercial break  my 921 crapped a couple times during shows, and it would loose around 6 minutes. hopefully the 622 is faster.


----------

